# Good road routes in or near Jackson, NJ



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi,

My girlfriend and I wil be in Jackson, NJ (near the outlet mall and Great Adventure) visiting family during Thanksgiving weekend and am looking for some good road routes nearby. We've done an out-and-back on 537 a few times in each direction and are looking for something a bit more interesting. Any ideas?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*try www.njbikemap.com*

A very comprehensive map of cycling routes throughout NJ.


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

My club, the Princeton Freewheelers, has a ride saturday morning from Cranbury NJ not too far from jackson. The rides leave at 9:00 am


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

fasteddy said:


> My club, the Princeton Freewheelers, has a ride saturday morning from Cranbury NJ not too far from jackson. The rides leave at 9:00 am


Thanks fasteddy,

I was just on you website. Does the ride leave from Village Park, Maplewood Ave and the PNC Bank in Cranbury? Also what kind of pace and distance are you expecting?

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## fasteddy (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi Mike There are 3 rides saturday morn. all leaving village park.A b+ which leaves at 8:55 and has a crusing speed of about 19-20 mph and is between 45-50 miles. there is a b with 17-18 crusing speed and b- with 15mph pace both rides are 35-40 miles long. hope to see you there Tom


----------



## MrXC (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks. Hope to see you there.


----------

